# Moving to Italy?



## JWRich

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I may be moving my wife and 3 small children to Italy early next year, and I am looking to live outside a major city (45 to 60 km), have pleasant weather conditions, and do so without a significant increase in a cost of living from where I am in Austin, Texas (where a family can live rather comfortably on $200,000 USD yearly).
Any advice on affordable, rural areas near a major Italian city would be great.

As a side note, in case it matters, I am expecting to be paid as a contractor directly from my U.S. based company in dollars, and this may complicate the process.

Thanks,
John


----------



## NickZ

Your spoiled for choice. 45-60km is considered way out of town. Pick your favorite city and draw a circle.

Remember rural will mean no train or bus line likely. So everybody in the family will need a car. Rural can be very lonely.

OTOH since most Italians would rather be closer/in the cities you'll have plenty of low cost choices. OTOH you'll need to find something already renovated.


----------



## JWRich

NickZ said:


> Your spoiled for choice. 45-60km is considered way out of town. Pick your favorite city and draw a circle.
> 
> Remember rural will mean no train or bus line likely. So everybody in the family will need a car. Rural can be very lonely.
> 
> OTOH since most Italians would rather be closer/in the cities you'll have plenty of low cost choices. OTOH you'll need to find something already renovated.


I was thinking more of living in a smaller town outside a major town, like the ones around Milan or Genoa.

Anyone living in a smaller town like this, that is on a trainline that can provide some insight?

Thanks,


----------



## kgolson5

*moving to milan*

How ironic-- we are movint to Milan in Nov.09--from houston,tx---we are also looking for info on the best areas and also healyh clubs--I am a Personal Trainer and Fitness Instructor- any ideas on where to work? Kelly


----------



## JWRich

kgolson5 said:


> How ironic-- we are movint to Milan in Nov.09--from houston,tx---we are also looking for info on the best areas and also healyh clubs--I am a Personal Trainer and Fitness Instructor- any ideas on where to work? Kelly


Considering you are moving sooner than me, I will probably be asking you for advice... 

Do you already have a visa for Italy?


----------



## kgolson5

My husband has been working offshore for a year- I don't have mine yet-hopefully taking care of that in next 2 weeks. He's had people mention Monza alot.


----------



## Shuubbee

*Moving to Italy.*

I am interested in moving to Italy and was wondering what kind of profession you are in. I work in marketing and have a wide skill set. Any ideas within your organization. Also, as for places to live, it all depends on what lifestlye you wish to have. Rome is a great city, Amalfi coast is fantastic, but not a huge business center, other than tourism. Let me know. Thanks. - Jeremy






JWRich said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I may be moving my wife and 3 small children to Italy early next year, and I am looking to live outside a major city (45 to 60 km), have pleasant weather conditions, and do so without a significant increase in a cost of living from where I am in Austin, Texas (where a family can live rather comfortably on $200,000 USD yearly).
> Any advice on affordable, rural areas near a major Italian city would be great.
> 
> As a side note, in case it matters, I am expecting to be paid as a contractor directly from my U.S. based company in dollars, and this may complicate the process.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


----------

